
The Alphabet of AI - finphil
https://medium.com/1-one-infinity/the-alphabet-of-ai-8e8c7ebc6ce2
======
drdeca
Oh, I was hoping this would be like a periodic table, or a list of fundamental
building blocks, rather than just a list of entries that start with different
letters.

